# Navy Suit and Brown Shoes...but what socks?



## umboy678

What color socks should be worn w/ a navy suit and dark brown shoes? I'm at a loss... 

Thanks!


----------



## N.O.Joe

Try dark blue. It's probably safest. Of course experimenting with pattern depends on your tastes, the suit and the situation but I'd go with dark blue as a base color.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Blue is always the best choice when you wear a navy suit with brown shoes.

Examples from Esquire.com:


----------



## hardline_42

Socks should always match the color of your pants. In the case of patterned socks, the field color should match your pants. That doesn't mean there aren't exceptions, but if you're looking for a rule, it's a start.


----------



## sowilson

Either match or contrast. In order of decreasing conservativeness
1) plain, very dark navy
2) dark navy with a pattern
3) dark navy with a pattern and another color (could be pin dot, light blue windowpane, etc)
4) dark but with contrast - say a very dark purple, dark navy with a rust or dark brown pattern, charcoal and navy
5) something that picks up the color of your tie, shirt, eyes, but goes well with the pants (or shoes). Mini-argyles would go here too.
6) Argyles with a predominant dark theme. Can be black, navy, or charcoal base as long as some blue is in there.
7) Stripes with a dark base and some contrast (say some pink stripes)
8) med-blue, muted reds (or burgandy), with or without some cool pattern.
9) brighter colors either as a base or in the pattern - edging on GTH.
10) true GTH colors - bright red, lime green, hot pink, with or without patterns
11) GTH plus psyco bunnies, skulls, racing cars, etc.

I like 3-9 for most things sometimes a 10. Yesterday I had nice bright purple socks with dark grey slacks. Went nice with a very deep purple bow tie (ex early 80's BB tie that was made into a bow)


----------



## KvnO

Sowilson reminded me of this image:


----------



## N.O.Joe

*Oh yeah!*



KvnO said:


> Sowilson reminded me of this image:


I would totally do that with the right shirt/tie/pocket square combination. It's always refreshing to kick it up from time to time.


----------



## Tonyp

In the 80's They said to wear socks that matched your shirt but this quickly took a back seat to those that wore white shirts. I like any sort of solid navy or a subtle to bold pattern depending on the suit. As stated earlier. If you have a good sock collection, you can wear all kinds of colors that will pull your tie or PS into the picture.


----------



## LanceW

AldenPyle said:


> A businessman matches his socks to his pants. A gentleman matches his socks to his mood.


Thus I wear argyles every day. Some days they slightly match, others they match none at all!


----------



## Leighton

hardline_42 said:


> Socks should always match the color of your pants. In the case of patterned socks, the field color should match your pants. That doesn't mean there aren't exceptions, but if you're looking for a rule, it's a start.


I used to fall into this line of thinking, but recently I've begun questioning it. Its certainly a fail safe, but I can see no reason your socks absolutely cannot contrast with your pants. Within certain limits of course. Limits I have yet to define. For example, I'd feel comfortable wearing grey socks with a pattern with navy pants.


----------



## catside

Blue is traditional i guess but I love Argyles!


----------



## ykurtz

Patterned socks. Navy blue ground with a tan/brown check or stripes or even a plaid. And wear a check shirt, or striped tie/shirt or plaid tie/pocket square above in suitable colors.


----------



## TMMKC

Conservative: Navy...or a pattern that is primarily navy. 

With Style: A solid contrasting color


----------



## 46L

I am a big fan of argyles and stripes. I will often coordinate the stripes with either the tie or PS.


----------



## DCLawyer68

Try a bottle green (forest at Viccel.com). This looks great with my navy suits and walnut Strands.


----------



## 10gallonhat

If we're talking business, I'd assume solid navy.


----------

